# 3x baby female rats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 3
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 7 weeks. 
Name(s): None. 
Neutered: No. 
Reason for rehoming: . Previous owners bred them and then no longer wanted them. These are the last 3 left of the litter. 
Will the group be split: No.
Other: Cute girlies. There are 2 dumbos and one hooded female.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This trio is still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here  These girls are growing up in rescue which is very sad.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still waiting for a home


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh bless them I ready do hope they find a home soon x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally rehomed


----------

